# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبه1500 تجربی

## alinadgaran

سلام بچه ها رتبه1500منطقه یک امیدی به دندانپزشکی دولتی هست؟ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## sinae2011

> سلام بچه ها رتبه1500منطقه یک امیدی به دندانپزشکی دولتی هست؟ممنون میشم جواب بدید


سلام دولتی رو نمیدونم اما دندان کلا تا 2200 منطقه 1 میگیره دولتی و بین الملل با هم

----------


## amirhosseinR

آخرین رتبه زاهدان پارسال 1387 منطقه یک بود
امیدتون به خدا باشه شاید قبول شین

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام بچه ها رتبه1500منطقه یک امیدی به دندانپزشکی دولتی هست؟ممنون میشم جواب بدید


تعهد وزارت بهداشت شاید ولی پردیس رو حتما میگیره سراسری خیلی احتمالش کمه ولی تو انتخاب رشته اول سراسری ها رو بچین شاید شانس باهات یار بود و ی ظرفیت خالی مونده کار خودش رو کرد

----------

